# any pheasants in bisbee nd



## timk (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking to see if there are good number of pheasants in Bisbee? Thanks


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

timk said:


> Looking to see if there are good number of pheasants in Bisbee? Thanks


http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/news/2010/09/100907.html

"The northeast district, generally containing secondary pheasant habitat with much of it lacking good winter cover, showed 1.3 broods and 12 birds per 100 miles. Average brood size was 5.36. Both number of birds observed and number of broods recorded were down 30 percent. "This district is not known for its pheasant population, but there will be local areas holding birds," Kohn said."


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Isnt it illegal to ask about hunting in specific areas on this site


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It sure is.....Locked.....please read the forum rules


----------

